# Thinking about a new lathe.



## BSea (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm getting closer to buying a new lathe.  I want something that I can do larger bowls, and longer spindles.

I'm looking at the following:

Jet 16-42-2EVS
Laguna 18-36
Powermatic 2036B

The Jet is the longest lathe.  I have some space issues for a larger lathe, but I can make a jet 16-42 fit.  But that's a really long lathe.  Good reviews and top notch support from what I can find.

The Laguna is shorter by 6 inches, but has a bigger throw.  But I think 16 is plenty big. Especially since all 3 lathes have headstocks that slide.  At least I think the laguna does.  My main concern about laguna is the service and support.  There have been some really negative reviews about their lathes, but most seem to be 5 years ago or longer.  If anyone has a Laguna lathe, I'd really like to hear your  thoughts.

The Powermatic is all positive except for the price.  I know it goes on sale, but so does the jet.  I don't know about the Laguna.

This is hard.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 30, 2015)

What a horrible point in your life!!  

You are being dragged down by myriads and myriads of issues. Probably can not sleep well. Life becomes soooo tough at times.  I wish I could help.  At least you know that you have my understanding and sympathy.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 30, 2015)

Do you need a 42" bed?

Obviously the mustard monster is the best of breed, but I think the Jet would serve you very well also and I was happy with mine except it was just too much machine for what I turn.  I can't speak for the Laguna.


----------



## BSea (Apr 30, 2015)

Carl Fisher said:


> Do you need a 42" bed?
> 
> Obviously the mustard monster is the best of breed, but I think the Jet would serve you very well also and I was happy with mine except it was just too much machine for what I turn.  I can't speak for the Laguna.


No I don't really need the longer bed.  In an ideal world, jet would have a 36" version.  But it's not a perfect world.  And right now, I think I'm leaning toward the jet.

As much as I like the Laguna, I can't find 1 review that says their customer support is even decent. I think the Laguna is going to taken off the list.  If there was a local dealer that I knew would take care of problems, then maybe, but with no local support, I don't want to be dependent on iffy support.

Since I think this will hopefully be my last lathe, I may still consider the powermatic, but it's hard to find $1300 more value between the jet & the powermatic.


----------



## Janster (Apr 30, 2015)

Nova DVR 2024 will all you need and more!


----------



## TimS124 (May 1, 2015)

BSea said:


> <snip> ...it's hard to find $1300 more value between the jet & the powermatic.



It's EASY to fine $1,300 more value in the PowerMatic...the extra diameter it will allow you to turn is worth every penny of that!

I have a Nova 3000 from a few years before the DVR came out.  Great lathe...max size is 16 inches (same as the Jet you listed).  You can only hit that max size with a pre-rounded, perfectly centered blank.  First time you have a slightly larger or slightly not-quite-round/centered big blank, you'll wish you had a bigger lathe. :biggrin:

Yes, the Nova can have its head turned 90 forward so the bed/rails are out of the way, then it jumps to a 24" max diameter....useless unless you either get the attachment for putting a tool rest over there or build something that's floor mounted.  I'd put the cost of that towards the $1,300 different and get the PowerMatic.

But, if you're unlikely to really turn anything near the limits of that Jet...stick with the Jet!  The smaller the lathe, the faster they'll typically start and stop.  For small items, slow start/stop gets frustrating quickly.

I have a Jet 1014 that's great for small projects (pens, etc) and have access to a PowerMatic 4224 and it's a great lathe, but it would drive me nuts for small projects...

Good luck picking which one you end up with!


----------



## BSea (May 1, 2015)

Janster said:


> Nova DVR 2024 will all you need and more!


I looked at the XP (also 16" swing like the jet).  But it's only 3 or 4" longer than what I have.  So doing longer spindles would require the extension and it has no stand standard. Also the nova lathes don't come with hand wheels, and you apparently have to buy an adapter for many chucks and accessories on the spindle.  I know the 2024 comes with a stand, but when you add an extension and I'm guessing a stand extension, then your in the range of a powermatic, and as long as the jet. Then there is the case of doing smaller bowls.  I like the idea of a sliding headstock so I can stand at the end of the lathe.  I know the head swivels on the Nova, and if the bed was longer, it would be in the mix. And since I haven't spent anything yet, I guess it's still something to consider.   

Although not a deal killer, I don't like how the speed control works.  I'm sure if I had it, I'd get used to it.  But I like the knob to control the speed.



TimS124 said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > <snip> ...it's hard to find $1300 more value between the jet & the powermatic.
> ...


The jet has a sliding headstock, so if I wanted to do larger bowels, I could. I know I'd need to spend some money to do that.  But looking at what I'd like to turn, 14" is about as big as I think I'd normally go. And no matter what I get, I'm sure there will an occasion where I'll wish I'd bought something bigger. 

Plus when you get right down to it, $1300 buys lots of accessories.

Thanks to everyone who responded!


----------



## Bear-31 (May 1, 2015)

You might want to add the new Grizzly G0766 to the list. Although no one actually has one yet (First shipment due in May 22nd) I don't think you can beat the capacity vs price. 22" max diameter and 42 length. 3hp variable speed, 220v.

Pricing is at $1550 plus shipping ($150) but there are coupons out there to be found.

I'm patiently waiting on mine.....not! Upgrading from Jet 1220 non-variable speed. If you want to check out what people think, there are several long threads about it on Sawmill creek forum.


----------



## Charlie_W (May 1, 2015)

The Nova DVR does not need a stand for one extension. If you get the swing away hinge, it is easy to slide the tail stock back and swing it out of the way. This and the Robust Sweet Sixteen both have a smaller footprint. 
Powermatic has or is coming out with a shorter bed version lathe.

Good luck!


----------



## walshjp17 (May 1, 2015)

Bob,

I have the Jet 1642 and am quite happy with it.  One of the reasons I bought the 42 incher was that I wanted to make baseball bats for my brother.  Perfect size for this.


----------



## TonyL (May 1, 2015)

it is not one of your choices, but I am impressed by what I have seen from One Way.

Oneway 1224 Lathe | Oneway Lathes | Wood Turning Lathes


----------



## Fish30114 (May 1, 2015)

Hey Besea, I can't seem to find a 2036 from Powermatic, 'B' or otherwise, where are you looking at them from?

I've worked quite a bit on a 3520B and it is simply awesome, flawless speed control, via a knob, and super smooth, quiet and powerful. I am trying to buy a 'Previously Owned' with warranty one later this year.

Let us know what you end up with and how it does for ya!


----------



## KenV (May 1, 2015)

Have turned on Jet 1642 and Powermatic 3520B.  Own neither.

Powermatic 3520 wins all day long if you can get past the price difference.


----------



## Wildman (May 1, 2015)

At first thought might be talking about this lathe.

18-47 Lathe by Laguna Tools - 800.234.1976

See where they added this new lathe to their line up!

Laguna Tools Revo 18|36 Lathe

This new lathe was darling of message board few months back due to price. Like already stated will not be ready for shipment until later in May.  Think lot of people waiting on the side lines waiting for reviews and before price increase.   

Grizzly.com® --

I have own a Jet 1642 110V version for eight years now and has served me well.  Yes wish had Oneway, Powermatic, or Robust lathe!  Think Nova lathes over priced for what you get except if space is an issue.  Certainly would not like to mount heavy green bowl blanks on a Nova.


----------



## bobleibo (May 1, 2015)

Bob, I'll toss in my 2 cents.....
I have a Jet 1442 and love it. 1hp vs. 1.5hp on the 1642 but is more than enough for my needs at this time. Headstock slides as well as swivels which enables me to turn on the outboard side if needed. The one thing the 1642EVS has that I like is the EVS vs. mechanical on the 1442 (no belt pulley changes, uses a handle on the front) . I think I got mine for about $1400 on-line shipped to my house.  
This is my 3rd Jet lathe along with a few other Jet tools and I have been very happy with them, I think they provide a good product for a fair price plus if I ever need a part, eReplacement parts is just down the road from me, makes it easy. 
I looked at the 1642 but it was more than I needed at the time, but as they say, always buy more than you need. 
Good luck~ 
Bob


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (May 1, 2015)

Gotta check in here. I, too have the 16/42 and I love it. Perfect for what I need. Couple things to consider:
1 - the 16/42 does, indeed have a belt change (as do most "variable speed" lathes). You need to switch belt settings to go from one speed range to another. Not a big issue (I keep mine on one belt setting) but depending on your needs, it may be a consideration.
2 - regarding the max diameter it can hjandle I say "Oh, come on!". A 14" inch bowl is REALLY big, something best suited for popcorn on Friday movie night. Frankly I don't get too much demand for bowls of that size. Nice to have but a 16" swing is about as big as I see myself needing.


----------



## BSea (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies.

I had not heard about the grizzly GO766.  That is an impressive machine based on the specs.  I will look into grizzly lathes a little deeper.  

Tony, the Oneway has slightly less swing than my delta 46-460 at 12.5".  And 24" between centers is shorter than I want.  It does look like a nice lathe, but I wouldn't gain much over my Delta.

Fish, my bad.  I got all the model numbers floating through my head mixed up.  When I mentioned the Powermatic 2036B I meant the 3520B.

Bob, you make one of the best points.  Service is a big issue on a machine this expensive.  And That's what is keeping the jet at or near the top.  Grizzly only has a 1 year warranty, but I don't find the horror stories I see with Laguna.  Although I haven't looked at many grizzly reviews.

Ted I agree with you on both your points.  At least if I understand your point 2.  I also don't see much need for for bowls larger than 14".  But platters could easily be larger.  But they can be done outboard on any of the lathes I'm considering.  So the jet can do those.  About the only one that might do platters without additional accessories is the grizzly.

I don't think I've ever read any negative reviews on the Jet 16-42.  Frankly, that speaks volumes.

Finally, I have a friend locally who has a laguna and loves it.  But it's never given him any problems.  I'd always wonder what might happen if I ever needed warranty service with a Laguna.

Edit: Every lathe I'm considering has EVS with a belt change from high to low.  All have sliding headstocks.  All are at least 35" between centers, and all have at least a 16" swing.  I'm really not considering anything that doesn't meet these minimums.


----------



## jj9ball (May 3, 2015)

BSEA,
I'd do the Powermatic.  I used to have a grizzly and traded up for the powermatic.  I also got the bed extention... so now it is a 5320.  With the bed extension you can also turn the powermatic into a 36 inch bowl lathe by sliding the headstock down and repositioning the extension.  Before I got the extensions I turned table legs on it (about the longest thing most people turn) and they fit... barely.  I do have to say that if money is the issue then if I was in your shoes I would look at the 22 X 42 grizzly.  I never had any problems with my grizzly lathe.  I only traded it for the powermatic because that was the lathe I was hoping to "die" with.  I hope this helps.  The powermatic is expensive, but after 4 years my still runs perfect and I've never had an issue.  Good luck on the decision.


----------



## Jim Campbell (May 3, 2015)

I recently went through the same decision making process. I was leaning to the Jet 1642 myself, having seen one in a pen turners garage recently.

Just about then a gentleman out of Fallon, Nevada offered up a Mustard Monster. His Powermatic 4224. I took the plunge and am glad I did. What a beautiful piece of machinery. It's a beast at 940 +/- pounds, but it runs so smooth.

In one of the earlier conversation someone mentioned the longer time necessary to stop or start the lathe, and the frustration when turning smaller projects. I guess I'm getting older and I'm not in as much a hurry these days, so it doesn't bother me.

I do have my Rikon to fall back on for smaller work. It was my first lathe and does a great job with pens, etc.

So, I think the Jet 1642 would do a great job, and it was were I was headed. In the end I'm glad I'm a mustard convert.

BTW..........It nice when your staring at a wood pile and there a stump 22" in diameter and your thinking to yourself 'I can turn that'

One last piece of advice you've no doubt heard from many folks. Buy as much lathe as you can afford and then some. You will have long forgotten about the money when you can't do something you wish you could on the lathe you have.


----------



## jfoh (May 3, 2015)

Go with the mustard monster if you can. Lets be honest it is a nice machine and you might not see 1300 plus difference but I have never heard a Mustard owner lament he should have saved his money and bought something else. Certainly someone has but not me. I love my mustard machines and do not regret owning any of them. To me they are all toys, but perfect toys. And you know what they say, the fellow with the best toys wins.


----------



## shastastan (May 4, 2015)

SteveG said:


> What a horrible point in your life!!
> 
> You are being dragged down by myriads and myriads of issues. Probably can not sleep well. Life becomes soooo tough at times.  I wish I could help.  At least you know that you have my understanding and sympathy.



Very thoughful, Steve..  Was in your town last year.  Bought a nice uke from Scottys.

Stan


----------



## PenPal (May 4, 2015)

I solved my dilema by buying whats called a bare lathe fitting my own choice variable speed control and three phase motor and I am closer to be able to say my last lathe a short while back at 80 yrs. I chose a VicMarc Vl 150. It has precision that I crave.A consideration also is the shaft thread sizing to enable use of chucks accessories already in use..

Have fun I did.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## PenPal (May 4, 2015)

A few pics of my new VL150. The 10 inch high transmission tube goes to atmosphere eliminate CA probs.

Peter 

VicMarc make a full range of lengths.


----------

